# Caravan Club Pet Insurance



## yorksbill (Mar 9, 2008)

Just received the renewal notice from the Caravan Club for insurance of our 10 year old lab. Axa (who the Caravan Club use) have increased the premunm by more than 100% over the charge last year, even though we have never claimed on the policy and there is no illness. Caravan Club say that Axa has done this for all the Club's pet insurance policies and they have been told by other customers that Axa are offering the same insurance cheaper to other outllets. So I shall be shopping round.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

I have done a little shopping around recently. Have a look at John Lewis.
We should all be aware that both Lloyds and Halifax have recently dumped their pet insurance product. Not just dumped it but left pet owners, with lifetime policies in place, uninsured and with pets that have pre-existing conditions uninsurable. Scandalous!
I am seriously considering changing my policy to a specialist pet insurance company in case the same happens to me.


----------



## bulawayolass (Jul 27, 2010)

Go for petplan it is dearer but you wont 99.9% of the time have problems with them. 

With the others drawbacks include:
if you have 2 procedures done at one op you will pay 2 excess for it.
£4000 or bit more in the pot for vet fees may seem a lot but it can go in one year on one problem you are then stuffed.
Pay for say diabetes it is not renewed on any policy that means a for life condition that can be hideously expensive.
Refusal to pay for a claim for a multitude of reasons from not telling them in time to just dont feel that .... was justified.

Vets trust one insurance company and that is Petplan and if l had any animals now that who l would be with.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

bulawayolass said:


> Go for petplan it is dearer but you wont 99.9% of the time have problems with them.
> 
> With the others drawbacks include:
> if you have 2 procedures done at one op you will pay 2 excess for it.
> ...


I have also heard that, though they may be dearer to start with, they do not load the premiums as the dog ages.


----------



## Barts (Apr 16, 2007)

*Pet Insurance*

We had the same trouble with our two dogs one is 12 years old the other is 6 We are now with Protect your bubble . Com . The older dogs premium is £128.00 per annum paying the first £75.00 and 15%of any treatment we think this is very fair .The younger dogs premium is £79.50 and the same conditions. Well worth a look.

Kind regards Barts


----------

